
Rosetta probe set for comet collision - okket
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37511861
======
pawadu
> Physicist Dr Paul Coxon has helpfully condensed the decade-long mission into
> a single tweet.

Well I guess that's how you get kids attention these days

The tweet:
[https://twitter.com/paulcoxon/status/781785896513314816](https://twitter.com/paulcoxon/status/781785896513314816)

